# good foreground plant



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

i love the look of a "carpet" foreground and im looking for good candidates for this. aquariumplants.com states that glosso is tough for beginners. if i give 2-3W/gal and good co2, do i have a high probability of success with glosso? just because im new, does that mean that i will not successfully grow these "non-beginner" type plants? any other suggestions for foreground carpet type cover would be appreciated. im also a fan of foreground plants that look like short grasses or even thin stems that are topped with small circle shaped leaves. i dunno what they are called but i have seen them.
thanks.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Aquatic plants are pretty smart. They can recognize an inexperienced grower from a mile away, so they know they don't have to produce for them.

Yes, you can fool them easily by learning the methods that work for each plant and applying them. So, your light, your fertilizing, and good CO2 will fool them every time.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

It sounds like you have the right set-up for glosso to be successful. You could try Marsilea minuta, it's similar to glosso in appearance and easier to grow. 

The PlantFinder (top left of page in the gold bar) is helpful for finding plants. You can go to Aquascape Placement and select foreground to find a list of shorter plants including plants good for carpets and lawns.


----------

